# How does a dog become a Field Champion?



## kercha83 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been wondering how a dog can become a Field Champion, do they just run derby's to collect points and when you have a certain amount of numbers you just become a Field Champion?


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RFTRET.pdf

Description of the different stakes Derby (for dogs under 2), Qualifying, and the different types of All-Age stakes.

Page 24-25 details the requirements to obtain the FC or AFC title (FC points won while being handled by an Amateur count toward the AFC total points)


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Hum?
Imagine you taught you son to play golf from when he was 5 years old (Derby) and after a lot of sweat and excelling in high school (Qualifying) he ends up getting a golf scholarship to college. (Amateur) He ends up being good enough to play on the PGA Tour. (Open)
To become a field champion he's got to make the cut fairly often at tournaments plus come in better than 4th place a few times. He then needs beat Tiger Woods, Rory Mcilroy etc at least one time and win tournament. 
Great golfers have played on the tour for years and never won an event.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

kercha83 - Oh how I wish it was that easy!  I'll try and explain it as simply as possible

Derbies - Are for dogs under the age of 2, point for placements go toward the Derby List (simplified explanation).
Qualifyings - Are for dogs older then 2 but not ready to play with the big dogs - earning a 1st or 2nd will give the dog the designation of being Qualified All-Age (which in some cases determines eligibility to participate in certain "flavors" of All-Age Open stakes)
Amateur - Any dog over the age of 6 months can run, but the handler has to be an Amateur.
Open - any dog over the age of 6 months can run, handler can be either a professional or amateur.

-------

There are only two titles that can be earned by competing in weekend FTs: Field Champion and Amateur Field Champion 

*SIMPLIFIED *version of how to earn titles (there are a few other confusing ways a dog can earn an AFC, but let's keep it simple):

FC - 10 points total to include a win in an Open stake regardless if the points are earned by a Pro or Amateur
AFC - 15 All-Age points total to include a win from an All-Age stake with all points being earned by an Amateur handler (to include the win)

1st Place : 5 points
2nd Place : 3 points
3rd Place : 1 points
4th Place : 1/2 point


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

FOM said:


> kercha83 - Oh how I wish it was that easy!  I'll try and explain it as simply as possible
> 
> Derbies - Are for dogs under the age of 2, point for placements go toward the Derby List (simplified explanation).
> Qualifyings - Are for dogs older then 2 but not ready to play with the big dogs - earning a 1st or 2nd will give the dog the designation of being Qualified All-Age (which in some cases determines eligibility to participate in certain "flavors" of All-Age Open stakes)
> ...


Just to clarify, dogs can run in the qualifying stake if they are at least 6 months of age. Most dogs don't run them until they are around 2 years of age.


----------



## HJAMS (Apr 23, 2012)

I liked the Golf example!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

HJAMS said:


> I liked the Golf example!


Yes. Great analogy. Takes a lot of blood, sweat and tears.


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

And if your dog wins 2 qualifyings the dog cant run them anymore.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

JusticeDog said:


> Yes. Great analogy. Takes a lot of blood, sweat and tears.


Ditto good way to explain things!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Chuck N said:


> And if your dog wins 2 qualifyings the dog cant run them anymore.


There have been dogs to win three...


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

What Breck said I like it!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

kercha83 said:


> I have been wondering how a dog can become a Field Champion, do they just run derby's to collect points and when you have a certain amount of numbers you just become a Field Champion?


Own a Human with atleast a $100,000 that is very disposable


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

"If I had a million dollars!" That silly little song runs through my head when I see this thread title.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Raymond Little said:


> Own a Human with atleast a $100,000 that is very disposable


When FC Honor ran his first derby and got a pretty red ribbon, I called it the $___,000 ribbon. My pro at that time advised me to never count. He told me if I did, I wouldn't be in the game very long. I have often given others the same advice. 


who needs early retirement regards?


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Susan, I was thinking along the same lines actually.

For a dog to become a field champion it takes some human (a whole bunch of humans actually) having a lot of faith in you and investing a boat load of time, effort and money that they will never see back.

After that just front foot all the birds and you've got it made.


----------



## Brian Daniels (May 21, 2011)

How many here have trained their own personal FCs?


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Let's see you don't attend any family events on the weekend. You miss your kids events. You use up all your vacation time to run your dogs. You try not to use household money, but, you do. You get up early train, come home train until all you see is the flash of the gun, get home about 9:30PM. Get up at daylight do it all again. Cold, rain, doesn't matter.
Snow you do the best you can. Finally you get lucky and get a Judges Award Of Merit or JAM. You move up the ladder and after many starts, JAMs, low placements, you win and you title. That includes driving a 1000 miles in one weekend
Going out in the first series. You get used to loosing. Then the game changes a little you now go up against the numbers game. One person runs and owns two, three ,four, five titled dogs, all professionally trained. You make your AFC and chase a few points for over a year against a Professional trainers truck load of pointed or titled dogs. Finally luck strikes and you make your FC. Done that few times got lucky. I have since been under professional care for my obsessive compulsive behavior with self denial of having a mental dog disorder. Have fun!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Cut em Shelby said:


> How many here have trained their own personal FCs?


Not I....but then again I don't have my first FC....dang that win is hard to come by!  But give me time to get to retirement age and I "might" if you don't consider still training with a Pro on a regular basis and all the thousands of birds friends throw for my future dogs...


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Cut em Shelby said:


> How many here have trained their own personal FCs?


We might be talking about semantics. A Field Champion has points and a win , ten, to become a open field champion.
A amateur field champion has to have a win open or amateur , 15 points, and be handled by a amateur. Exception you can win two opens as a amateur and title both ways. One of my training partners did that, one won a open and the co owner won an open. In answer to your question one year we won a open handled by me an amateur, it qualified her for the National Open that year, and made her AFC title. We had a win but needed two points for the total number of ten and she made her FC about a year later. Don't even ask me about breed specialty points as my training partner is chasing a win for either titles. If I skipped a beat on something my finger is not working today.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

kercha83 said:


> I have been wondering how a dog can become a Field Champion, ?


idk???????????


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

How does a dog become a Field Champion?
I don't know... If I ever figure it out I'll get back to ya!


----------



## big gunner (Mar 1, 2010)

If you can't take failure or disappointment this is not the game for you. I did tally what I spent one year on 1 dog. I dare not tell in case my wife finds out. It could easily have paid for a first year college student. This the game we chose if we don't like it I guess we can take our Marbles ( dog ) and go home. Did I say game or addiction.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Cut em Shelby said:


> How many here have trained their own personal FCs?


An even better question is, how many amateurs who work full time have trained their own person FCs or AFCs? Even a pro trained field champion requires not only $$, but a lot of work on behalf of the owner from the time you pick them out, set the foundation for their basics as a puppy, teach them not to pee on your floor, start them on marks, etc. 

It's a team approach.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

I did when I had a real job and that's all I did! There were three or four in our group that were titled and everyone was a working stiff. That was in the 1990's. Today circa 2013 I dunno know with the competition out there. Have had only one since retired . Just been through four trying to make another. It ain't easy now a days. Anyone who dedicates themselves with money , time and sacrifices is to be commended Pro trained or not. Any dog who has letters in front of their name as FC or AFC is quite an animal in this day and age no matter who trains it or runs/handles it is one anyone would be proud to put their hand in front!!


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

JusticeDog said:


> An even better question is, how many amateurs who work full time have trained their own person FCs or AFCs?


And possibly a tougher question......how many amateurs who work full time have trained their own FC's or AFC's in last 5 years? Seems to me it has gotten even tougher recently!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I've done it with my first trial dog. That one cost me my first marriage and as I was self employed, it cost me many thousands I didn't make because I was training when I should have been working. What a ride though! In the 90's. (no collar)

Did it again with my good friend and co-owner of the next dog. She was a more consistent dog and made it to 96.5 all age points. But cancer got her at age 8. 

Have been on a sabbatical from running dogs for a few years, but with a pup coming this year we will see if I can still teach one to sit...


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

verne socks said:


> And possibly a tougher question......how many amateurs who work full time have trained their own FC's or AFC's in last 5 years? Seems to me it has gotten even tougher recently!


Verne you think so!!! You were away for awhile . My training partner works 40 to 60 hours week, dog is going on eight all amateur trained pointed with a win. The dog won't run for me. Hope this is the year. It is a heartbreaker to watch him try to title. 15 plus years ago he would have been titled by five! There are people out there with four and five titled dogs running every weekend. That was very rare 15 or 20 years ago and if you had a good dog you could compete with any pro. It is a sad state of affairs, but, it is what it is.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks Bill for the testimonial. You walk the walk and speak very little of your accomplishments. My kids were almost grown and I didn't know them.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

huntinman said:


> I've done it with my first trial dog. That one cost me my first marriage and as I was self employed, it cost me many thousands I didn't make because I was training when I should have been working. ...
> 
> Would you do it again ?


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

Criquetpas said:


> Verne you think so!!! You were away for awhile . My training partner works 40 to 60 hours week, dog is going on eight all amateur trained pointed with a win. The dog won't run for me. Hope this is the year. It is a heartbreaker to watch him try to title. 15 plus years ago he would have been titled by five! There are people out there with four and five titled dogs running every weekend. That was very rare 15 or 20 years ago and if you had a good dog you could compete with any pro. It is a sad state of affairs, but, it is what it is.


Yeah, 10 year break from the game for me....right around year 2000. Couldn't make an FC back then and it seems even tougher now! Almost impossible without a very good dog & a good pro unless you are retired or as huntinman says "self employed"...


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Shawn White said:


> huntinman said:
> 
> 
> > I've done it with my first trial dog. That one cost me my first marriage and as I was self employed, it cost me many thousands I didn't make because I was training when I should have been working. ...
> ...


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Criquetpas said:


> Thanks Bill for the testimonial. You walk the walk and speak very little of your accomplishments. My kids were almost grown and I didn't know them.


It's a crazy game as you know Earl. It gets in your blood. You love it, hate it, swear you'll never do it again, then are right back at it the next week. Garth Brooks had a song about Rodeos where the cowboy sells everything he owns "just to play the game". I've known a few guys like that in this game and probably wasn't too far from it at one point!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Breck said:


> Hum?
> Imagine you taught you son to play golf from when he was 5 years old (Derby) and after a lot of sweat and excelling in high school (Qualifying) he ends up getting a golf scholarship to college. (Amateur) He ends up being good enough to play on the PGA Tour. (Open)
> To become a field champion he's got to make the cut fairly often at tournaments plus come in better than 4th place a few times. He then needs beat Tiger Woods, Rory Mcilroy etc at least one time and win tournament.
> Great golfers have played on the tour for years and never won an event.


Good Golfers but not GREAT. The word Great is thrown around way to often in sports.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

huntinman said:


> It's a crazy game as you know Earl. It gets in your blood. You love it, hate it, swear you'll never do it again, then are right back at it the next week. Garth Brooks had a song about Rodeos where the cowboy sells everything he owns "just to play the game". I've known a few guys like that in this game and probably wasn't too far from it at one point!


My wife substituted dog training words to the song. Fortunately she was a country gal whose father dropped her mother off at the hospital when her mother was in labor, then went ice fishing, leaving her mother on her own. They were married 60 plus years. Money was short though and very lean at times . Two prominent trialers took second mortgages
out on their house to support their habit. One is now divorced the other?


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Ive got a Ton of respect for any of you that got the FC on a dog. The work seems unrelentless. The money spent or lost is crazy. family time suffers, extra curricular activities suffer, finances suffer. I've got a black dog that i am in prep mode to play the big boy games with one day so i guess in a sadistic way i cant wait. 
all the while trying to get a boykin ready for the grand in 2014. another tough feat. so between the 2 im gonna need counseling.


----------



## Brian Daniels (May 21, 2011)

huntinman said:


> Shawn White said:
> 
> 
> > When can we start?
> ...


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

I like my wife...she frowns enough at HT's and training for it... You guys can keep the Trials! LOL


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

All these people are misleading you. Its simple really. Go find a thread on which program to follow, read it a dozen times, then go buy a bunch of shiny CD's, watch them a dozen times, then come on RTF and tell others how to train dogs now that you are a guru.

Oh wait, sorry thats how to get an internet FC. My bad. Course getting an Internet NFC is much harder because you have to watch CD's from at least two different programs and post on multiple training boards. 

Good luck on your endeavors...

/Paul


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Cut em Shelby said:


> huntinman said:
> 
> 
> > Damn good story man. You oughta write a book.
> ...


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> All these people are misleading you. Its simple really. Go find a thread on which program to follow, read it a dozen times, then go buy a bunch of shiny CD's, watch them a dozen times, then come on RTF and tell others how to train dogs now that you are a guru.
> 
> Oh wait, sorry thats how to get an internet FC. My bad. Course getting an Internet NFC is much harder because you have to watch CD's from at least two different programs and post on multiple training boards.
> 
> ...


And to boot, someone just started a thread on building your own pedigree. I CAN HAVE MY OWN PEDIGREE WITH ALL THE IEFC's, IEAFC's, and IENFC'sI WANT! WOOOOOO!  (Translation for non-techies IE is Internet Explorer)


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

In 1986 I was at the Wisconsin Amateur Field Trial grounds in the last series , amateur all-age looking out at a quad, that my dog had never seen before. He had to climb a old gravel pit through the water three times with a shot flyer off the side. He was completely amateur trained, non-collar, went on back, marks and blinds. I was shaking in my boots he climbed that hill three times through the water after he picked up the flyer. We won that trial, the first win we ever had. I dropped the trophy on the ground and still has the dent to this day. Tears came to my eyes with that win. Like Bill we had better dogs that did some nice things, but, I will remember that win forever.

Lets back up Shotzy a Golden Retriever male, was given to me as a three year old as a divorce settlement between my daughter and ex-son-in-law. I gave my ex a hunting dog and he gave me Shotzy. A bitch like name misspelled from his tours of duty in the Army in Germany. Al had been shot in the service and could only raise left arm half way. So Shotzy would only take good right overs and turned the same way. He was three years plus when I started to train him. Working odd shifts as a cop and limited funds kept us from the big time. Entered him in a Qual and got fourth place at 4 years old. Said what the heck and entered him in a open and we got a JAM our first all-age JAM ever. We got a bunch of green ribbons and after a couple of years of limited trialing got a second place in a amateur all-age, my first all-age placement and Shotzy's. He earned a MH along the way, why? and a CDX in obedience. Money got short and we dug into some household funds much to my wife's dismay. She said my priorities had to change or ? we couldn't afford to play this all-age game. Didn't listen and the training became all consuming sometimes we would call in sick, used all my vacation time up, created job problems with promotions. Took a promotion went from days to the midnight shift, whoopee more time to train. Then took a Lab puppy on in 1987, now we are running a old 8 year old in the all-age trying to title and running a derby dog. Of course that took away from running Shotzy. Shotzy was retired at age 10 short of his AFC, never got the extra few points and he received a JAM at close to his tenth birthday. He lived until age 16 and cancer took his life. Oh he was a siezuring dog and had to pick him up on more then one occasion at a trial as he could drown sometimes in the last series. This is my first all-age dog story, not as good as Bill's but hope entertaining. So we field trialers aren't all these rich guys you here about. That's why we perhaps chuckle at some of the hard luck stories that people post, about being dropped, driving many miles, spending maybe a thousand bucks in a year etc. It's all about how bad do you want it? and what are you willing to give up. Oh it got better started to sell dogs to run dogs. The problem you have to be willing to sell the best dog you might ever own. Then years later sit empty handed.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow! Great story Earl. And the wife still let you sleep in the house at night... I'd say you did pretty darn good!


----------



## Brian Daniels (May 21, 2011)

Good stuff Earl!


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Duckquilizer said:


> *I like my wife*...she frowns enough at HT's and training for it...* You guys can keep the Trials!* LOL



Smart, good man.



Great analogy Breck. 

Liked hearing your stories Earl and Bill, thanks for sharing.


Don


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Duckquilizer said:


> I like my wife...she frowns enough at HT's and training for it... You guys can keep the Trials! LOL


My wife frowns on HTs as well. She already has stopped me from running one dog in them and is threatening to make me stop running the other. On the other hand she loves FTs. Unfortunately, she wants to win and has figured out that that might be hard with what is on the truck currently. So, her new puppy arrives tomorrow. At least she doesn't complain about all the time and expense


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

DoubleHaul said:


> My wife frowns on HTs as well. She already has stopped me from running one dog in them and is threatening to make me stop running the other. On the other hand she loves FTs. Unfortunately, she wants to win and has figured out that that might be hard with what is on the truck currently. So, her new puppy arrives tomorrow. At least she doesn't complain about all the time and expense


Uh Oh.....


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't have the time, money or expertise to run trials. This is my first lab and my wife is encouraging me to run hunt tests with him. She says I need a hobby other than fly fishing season. I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

DoubleHaul said:


> My wife frowns on HTs as well. She already has stopped me from running one dog in them and is threatening to make me stop running the other. On the other hand she loves FTs. Unfortunately, she wants to win and has figured out that that might be hard with what is on the truck currently. So, her new puppy arrives tomorrow. At least she doesn't complain about all the time and expense


I like the way your wife thinks! You and Tony are fortunate to have wive's who have been bitten by this game too! Good luck with the pup, look forward to seeing him and ya'll soon! 
~trudie


----------

